# Mujer / hembra



## Hispana

Hola amigos,
Siempre he entendido que el término "hembra" es sólo para animales. Alguien sabe que dice la RAE o qué es lo correcto?
Mil gracias!!


----------



## Alicia Translator

*hembra**.*(Del lat. _femĭna_).*1.* f. Animal del sexo femenino.*2.* f. *mujer* (ǁ persona del sexo femenino).*3.* f. En las plantas que tienen sexos distintos en pies diversos, como las palmeras, individuo que da fruto.*4.* f. En los corchetes, broches, tornillos, rejas, llaves y otras cosas semejantes, pieza que tiene un hueco o agujero en donde otra se introduce o encaja.*5.* f. El mismo hueco y agujero.*6.* f. Cuerpo con una oquedad para dar forma a una materia blanda.*7.* f. Cola de caballo poco doblada.*8.* adj. Delgado, fino, flojo. _Pelo hembra._ 
pero a mí me suena despectivo llamar "hembra" a una mujer.

Por si tienes más consultas: www.rae.es


----------



## Hispana

Gracias Alicia. 
Podría entonces usar "hembra" para calificar a una persona del sexo femenino? (Ya que se da como una segunda alternativa)


----------



## Alicia Translator

Por poderse, se podría, digo yo, puesto que la RAE contempla esa acepción referida a mujeres también. Pero insisto que a mí me suena despectivo, como si consideraras a la mujer como un animal y no como persona con personalidad propia. Claro, supongo que depende tambien de cómo lo digas y en qué contexto. 

A ver si alguien más te da su opinion!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches

Estoy con Alicia pero no puedo sino recordar que no hace tanto en los papeles oficiales cuando te pedían el sexo estaban las casillas de M (MACHO) Y H (HEMBRA). Yo al principio de llegar aquí siempre me equivocaba y encima cuando pronunciaba mi nombre (que en español suena a Martín) me miraban con una cara!!!  

Ahora la M es para mujer y H para hombre.... y se equivocan los demás   sobre todo las personas mayores

En el lenguaje corriente se oye sobre todo cuando los hombres, admirativos, sueltan: ¡Vaya hembra!

Hasta otra
Martine


----------



## dassin

Cintia&Martine said:
			
		

> En el lenguaje corriente se oye sobre todo cuando los hombres, admirativos, sueltan: ¡Vaya hembra!


Sí, es lenguaje casi prostibulario... o bíblico, jeje ("varón y hembra los creó").

Acá siempre se usó "sexo M / F" en los documentos oficiales, creo. Salud.


----------



## Carmen M. Díaz

Yo en lo personal me niego a usarlo y menos a aceptar que alguien me califique como hembra.  Me choca.  Para mí, este calificativo tiene matices sinónimos a especie para la reproducción. CARMEN


----------



## Jellby

Para mí no tiene más connotación que la estrictamente científica: las mujeres son hembras, los hombres son machos (como los enchufes). Es cierto que llamar "hembra" a las mujeres resulta un poco raro y muchas veces se hace en tono despectivo, pero todo depende del contexto. También resulta un poco raro llamar "hembra" a las yeguas o a las ovejas... porque ya tienen su palabra específica que denota que son hembras.


----------



## Mei

Alicia Translator said:
			
		

> Por poderse, se podría, digo yo, puesto que la RAE contempla esa acepción referida a mujeres también. Pero insisto que a mí me suena despectivo, como si consideraras a la mujer como un animal y no como persona con personalidad propia. Claro, supongo que depende tambien de cómo lo digas y en qué contexto.
> 
> A ver si alguien más te da su opinion!



Yo pienso lo mismo, para mi puede ser despectivo dependiendo del contexto.

Mei


----------



## Fernando

Pues sí. Imagina la siguiente crónica del nacimiento de Doña Leonor:

Leticia parió un cachorro hembra al que llamaron Leonor, único de la camada.

Por eso cuando hablan de "mi pareja" siempre me imagino al que me habla y a la señora en pleno apareamiento.


----------



## xymox

Se utiliza cada vez más "Hombre" y "Mujer" en España.  Las palabras "Varón" y "Hembra" van desapareciendo en la documentación oficial. Depende del contexto.

Jo.


----------



## gato2

"Hembra" esta bien para animales pero nunca, nunca para seres humanos del sexo femenino.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

En México... suena machista decir "hembra". 
No me gusta nada, nada, nada
Saludos
Tigger


----------



## Hispana

Gracias por sus comentarios


----------



## Robert2000

Hola a todos:
Opino que  ciertamente la expresión "hembra" puede resultar chocante, sin embargo, me parece que ocasionalmente se recibe con demasiada sensibilidad.
Hay dos géneros, el femenino y el masculino, ¡qué bueno¡, al primero pertenecen las hembras y al segundo los varones. En este sentido no hay nada peyorativo en la expresión hembra. 
Por otro lado, tanto en los animales como en la especie humana, los ejemplares hembra tienen atributos biológicos que los machos no poseen lo cual a me da la idea de que les confiere una superioridad absoluta a las primeras.
Subrrallo esto pues percibo en mi entorno, no me refiero al Forum, cierto grado de absolutización en la interpretación de algunas expresiones lo que pudiera restar riqueza a nuestra bella lengua castellana.
Les pido excusas por la extensión del mensaje
Saludos a todos
Robert2000


----------



## gato2

Robert difiero contigo. Para mi el termino "hembra" normalmente se refiere para hablar de las mujeres como si fuesen caballos o algo asi. 

No se trata de que las mujeres seamos biologicamente superiores o inferiores se trata que el termino, al menos asi me suena a mi, quiere ser deshumanizante.


----------



## beatrizg

Hola forer@s.

A mí tampoco me gustaría ser llamada "hembra". 

Tampoco me referiría a un hombre como "macho o varón". 
Como es sabido el término "macho" tiene ya un significado muy suyo. 

Son palabras que se utilizan en textos, cuando se habla de las especies, etc., pero no en el idioma diario -como ya anotaron algunos foreros.

Son sutilezas del idioma que un extranjero capta poco a poco.


----------



## xCyruSx

Este tema es complicado porque con los años, muchos años, se la ha ido dando diferentes significados a ambas palabras, lo que desvirtua completamente su significado original...

Macho: es de sexo masculino
Hembra: es de sexo femenino

Pero con el tiempo, por lo menos en chile, y creo que en otros paises, se le ha dado a macho el significado de un hombre duro, rudo, un hombre bien hombre.

Y a hembra, en todo despectivo, ¡qué hembra!, es como que al decir hembra, suena a "objeto sexual"...

Está muy desvirtuado el lenguaje en español, por tener tantas palabras con el mismo significado, si no existiera la palabra hombre y mujer, nunca se le daría esos significados a macho y hembra.


----------



## Alicia Translator

xCyruSx said:
			
		

> Está muy desvirtuado el lenguaje en español, por tener tantas palabras con el mismo significado, si no existiera la palabra hombre y mujer, nunca se le daría esos significados a macho y hembra.


 
En mi opinión, eso no implica que el español esté desvirtuado. Al contrario, los matices dan riqueza a un idioma. La riqueza de vocabulario nos permite ser más precisos a la hora de expresarnos. Es cierto que, en el caso del español, la cuestión se complica porque a veces hay tantas acepciones o matices para una palabra como países hispanohablantes. Pero eso le da salero al español, ¿no?

!Si supieras cómo me las veo yo cada día en el trabajo para traducir palabras alemanas con un significado tan general y ambigüo que existen a veces decenas de posibles traducciones al español! ¡Sudo tinta! La misma palabra sale una y otra vez y siempre cambia la traducción (¡y de paso me echo a temblar siempre que me vuelve a aparecer!). De la poca experiencia que tengo he sacado en claro una cosa: en líneas generales, el español es un idioma bastante más preciso gracias a su riqueza de ocabulario y matices.


----------



## Chudo

Robert2000[/quote]

Mi querido Robert2000: es conveniente subreyar con "y" griega, para evitar desentendidos o malos entendidos.

La palabra subrellar, hasta donde tengo entendido (que seguramente es muy poco); no existe,

Chudo


----------



## dassin

Chudo said:
			
		

> Mi querido Robert2000: es conveniente subreyar con "y" griega, para evitar desentendidos o malos entendidos.



Estimado Chudo, es 'subr*a*yar'...

En cuanto a 'desentendidos', sospecho que no existe con el significado que le atribuís, y el plural de 'malentendido' es 'malentendidos'. 

Saludos.


----------



## Kong Ze

Chudo said:
			
		

> Mi querido Robert2000: es conveniente subreyar con "y" griega, para evitar desentendidos o malos entendidos.
> 
> La palabra subrellar, hasta donde tengo entendido (que seguramente es muy poco); no existe,
> 
> Chudo


 
Perdonad, pero ni subrellar ni subreyar aparecen en el diccionario de la RAE. Lo correcto es subrayar. 

Edito: No había visto tu mensaje, dassin, perdón.


----------



## tatis

En una ocasión le pregunté a un señor de El Salvador qué había tenido su esposa quien acababa de dar a luz.  El respondió: una hembrita.  Luego comentó que en su familia ya había 2 varoncitos.  No sé si el uso del diminutivo es lo usual en ese país.

En México, por lo general contestaríamos: [tuvo] una niña, o [fue] mujer.


----------



## Kong Ze

Yo creo que el origen del problema está en que para referirse al sexo masculino hay dos términos bien diferenciados: "varón", para seres humanos, y "macho", para animales. Mientras que para el sexo femenino animales y personas comparten el término de "hembra". Por esta razón si usas "hembra" se puede malinterpretar (todo depende del contexto, claro). Para no ofender a nadie es mejor usar "mujer", que se puede contraponer a "varón" o a "hombre". 

Nota: El problema con este segundo término es que "hombre" también se ha usado mucho para hablar de "ser humano", con lo cual puede no aclarar el tema del sexo.


----------



## sandzilg

_Hola a todos:
 Opino que ciertamente la expresión "hembra" puede resultar chocante, sin embargo, me parece que ocasionalmente se recibe con demasiada sensibilidad.
 Hay dos géneros, el femenino y el masculino, ¡qué bueno¡, al primero pertenecen las hembras y al segundo los varones. En este sentido no hay nada peyorativo en la expresión hembra.

_No estoy de acuerdo. Para el sexo masculino tienes varón y macho. A ningún animal le llamarías varón. Sin embrago, para el sexo femenino sólo existe hembra en ambos casos, persona y animal. Por supuesto que es despectiva, increíblemente insultante. ¿Por qué insistir en utilizar la segunda acepción de la RAE cuando tienes la primera? Me parece que es intentar crear controversia gratuitamente.


----------



## sandzilg

Lo siento Kong Ze, no vi tu respuesta antes de lanzar la mía...


----------



## dassin

sandzilg said:
			
		

> Para el sexo masculino tienes varón y macho. A ningún animal le llamarías varón. Sin embrago, para el sexo femenino sólo existe hembra en ambos casos, persona y animal.



animales no bípedos: (macho/hembra)
animal bípedo:     (varón/mujer)

A mi modo de ver, y mal que les pese a Casiodoro de Reina y Cipriano de Valera, el opuesto de 'varón' no es de ningún modo 'hembra', sino 'mujer'. Con lo cual, invertimos tu consideración, *sandzilg*: habría un solo término para el femenino y dos para el masculino... Volviendo a Casiodoro y Cipriano, estaría bueno hacer un relevamiento sobre las variantes históricas de estas oposiciones... 

(Respecto a la observación de *Kong ze*: ) También es interesante que ahora no se use más 'hombre' en oraciones del tipo:

"_El hombre apareció sobre la tierra hace un millón de años._" 

Ha sido reemplazado por 'humano', en general en plural:

"_Los humanos aparecieron sobre la tierra hace un millón de años._"

Esto último me suena como el diablo, supongo porque connota feminismo norteamericano (es decir, discurso militante a menudo primitivo y superficial). Tampoco me gusta sustantivar  'humanos' así como así; supongo que es una indigesta influencia del inglés... En todo caso, creo que sería infinitamente mejor poner 'seres humanos' o 'especie humana'.


----------



## sandzilg

> Ha sido reemplazado por 'humano', en general en plural:
> 
> "_Los humanos aparecieron sobre la tierra hace un millón de años._"



No lo he escuchado nunca. ¿Dónde aparece? 

Todo eso está muy bien, pero lo que quiero enfatizar es mi respuesta a la pregunta de este hilo: y sí, llamar ´hembra´ a una mujer es terriblemente ofensivo e insultante.


----------



## dassin

sandzilg said:
			
		

> No lo he escuchado nunca. ¿Dónde aparece?



Me he cansado de escucharlo y leerlo en discurso periodístico sobre todo. En general despachos de agencias internacionales, por lo que supongo que se filtra la corrección política bienpensante de los ámbitos norteamericanos, donde si llegan a poner 'hombre' en una de ésas hasta se ligan un juicio. Además de la espantosa traducción, como suele ocurrir.

Otro uso muy común: "_Todavía no se ha probado con humanos._" (para una droga o tratamiento nuevo) 

Cuando me encuentro con este tipo de frases, mi reacción suele ser muy poco humana...


----------



## Dandee

Creo que las palabras macho y hembra están reservadas para discriminar sexo en el aspecto biológico de los seres humanos. Hombre y mujer para discriminar sexo en el aspecto social.
Excepcionalmente se utilizan "macho" o "hembra" con la finalidad de exaltar en el individuo varón o mujer ciertos atributos que la cultura propia de cada lugar le asigne relevancia. Hembra, por buena moza o por muy mujer. Macho, por muy valiente o masculino.

Saludos.
Dandee.


----------



## sandzilg

Dandee said:
			
		

> Creo que las palabras macho y hembra están reservadas para discriminar sexo en el aspecto biológico de los seres humanos. Hombre y mujer para discriminar sexo en el aspecto social.
> Excepcionalmente se utilizan "macho" o "hembra" con la finalidad de exaltar en el individuo varón o mujer ciertos atributos que la cultura propia de cada lugar le asigne relevancia. *Hembra, por buena moza o por muy mujer.
> Macho, por muy valiente o masculino.*
> 
> Saludos.
> Dandee.



¡Ah del castillo! Sírvase su señor de elegir de entre las mozas del reino, buenas hembras todas ellas. Y no se olvide mi amo de un servidor como escudero, el más valiente del reino entero.
¡Voto a bríos!


----------



## tatius

Mi humilde opinión:

Deberíamos desterrar el binomio hembra / varón del lenguaje cotidiano, porque tienen un apestoso regusto machistoide:

*Varón*: hombre y... cito de la RAE:

3. m. Hombre de respeto, autoridad u otras prendas.

*Hembra*: mujer y... cito de la RAE:

1. f. Animal del sexo femenino.

¿No os parece curioso?

Apoyo fanáticamente la opción de utilizar hombre / mujer, ya que no tiene acepciones relacionadas tan partidistas como las arriba mencionadas.

Por otro lado, "hombre" como "ser humano" también peca de machismo y propongo su arrinconamiento hacia inofensivos usos arcaicos.

La RAE se adelanta por una vez a la población y admite el uso de humano nominalizado:

4. m. Ser humano.	
5. m. pl. Conjunto de todos los hombres.


Como podéis ver de humilde, mi opinión, no tiene nada. Os invito a compartir mi sabia opinión sin ningún tipo de objeción. 

Aún así, me puedo rebajar a intentar convenceros...


----------



## Jellby

Yo no estoy de acuerdo con arrinconar "hombre" como "ser humano", o nos arriesgamos a oír esperpentos como "ser humano mujer" (esperpento la expresión, no el significado ). Por otro lado, si decimos "ser humano", no tendríamos que decir "ser equino" para todo caballo que no sabemos si es yegua? ¿o "ser bovino" para toda vaca que no sabemos si es toro? ¿y cómo hacemos para las plantas que tienen individuos masculinos y femeninos, como el sauce y "la sauza"?


----------



## danielfranco

Quiero opinar que yo solo se que la denominación de personas con las palabras "hombre y mujer" es más aceptable en el contexto social que el de "macho y hembra" hoy en día y en mi región del mundo. Pudiera estar equivocado, pero creo que la revisión de 1960 de la versión Reina-Valera de la Biblia dice que Dios les creó "varón y varona". Y los términos de "macho y hembra" deberían ser aceptables desde el punto de vista biológico, ya que la única función de la diferenciación sexual es la reproducción.
Es decir, yo siempre digo "mujer", o alguien del sexo "femenino".


----------



## Rebis

chudo subreyar tampoco existe es subrayar con a

es américa no sé pero en españa la diferencia es histórica, a saber: en cuanto acabó el franquismo, a las mujeres se las dejó de llamar hembras.

hembra se usa sólo para animales, supongo que aparece en el diccionario por si acaso te encuentras en un texto antigüo machista.
Varón sin embargo lo usan a veces los médicos, lo puedes oír en _urgencias_ "el paciente es un varón de veinte años de raza blanca..."


----------



## Rebis

Por cierto que lo de la biblia es un problema porque por lo visto en el original hay un juego de palabras. al parecer en hebreo la palabra mujer deriva de la palabra hombre, y el texto dice "y la llamó mujer, porque había sido formada a partir del hombre"

en inglés es fácil porque la palbra woman(mujer) también se parece a man(hombre)
pero en español como las dos palabras no se parecen en nada pues por eso se usó en un principio hembra: "y la llamó hembra, porque había sido formada a partir del hombre"
y después del franquismo para no ser machistas se inventaron lo de varona, para poder decir "y la llamó varona, porque había sido formada a partir del varón"
pero por lo que yo se la palabra varona no existe y no se ha usado más que para esta frase biblíca


----------



## OsoPolar

Evidentemente es una palabra fuerte para decirsela a una mujer. En Venezuela utilizas 'hembra' con un matiz netamente sexual. Generalmente cuando un hombre utiliza esta palabra es porque se siente muy atraido -sexualmente hablando- por una mujer. De alli, probablemente el rechazo que sienten algunas mujeres por esta palabra. Tambien es muy comun utilizarla cuando nace una niña: 'es una hembrita' y no tiene para nada un matiz despectivo u ofensivo.


----------



## Carmen M. Díaz

Sí, estoy de acuerdo que cuando nace una bebé le dicen una hembrita y no suena tan mal.  En Puerto Rico dicen también cuando nace una niña, que X ha tenido una chancleta o chancletita.  Curioso, ¿verdad?  No dudo que en cualquier otro lugar del Caribe se use también.  CARMEN


----------



## lolofrau

Hispana said:
			
		

> Hola amigos,
> Siempre he entendido que el término "hembra" es sólo para animales. Alguien sabe que dice la RAE o qué es lo correcto?
> Mil gracias!!


Me pinclino a pensar que muchos de los intervinientes confunden sentimiento lingüístico y sentimiento a secas. "Hembra", en castellano, es hoy utilizado en muchas regiones para referirse a un recién nacido de sexo femenino. También es utilizado con una clara connotación sexual para referirse a una mujer que el locutor o locutora ve como atractiva o provocadora. Que yo sepa, hoy los médicos no utilizan dicho término para referirse a sus pacientes de sexo femenino.
Con respecto a "varón", es más complejo: para mucho hispanohablantes es un término connotado positivamente (varonil, que posee las cualidades del varón, y que se opone a "machista", utilzada para su lado oscuro...)

Con respecto al sentimiento a secas, me permito algunas reflexiones: ¿por qué molesta a muchos/as los términos macho/hembra? ¿no será que nos cuesta aceptar nuestra propia animalidad?


----------



## tatius

lolofrau said:
			
		

> Con respecto al sentimiento a secas, me permito algunas reflexiones: ¿por qué molesta a muchos/as los términos macho/hembra? ¿no será que nos cuesta aceptar nuestra propia animalidad?



El problema no lo tenemos, o al menos yo no lo tengo, con la parejita de palabras "macho/hembra" sino con "varón/hembra". Ya he explicado porqué más arriba: "hembra" animaliza a las mujeres, frente a "varón" que dignifica a los hombres.

En cuanto a aceptar nuestra animalidad... Animales semos todos, mas racionales. Así que pudiendo usar términos más exactos como son "hombre/mujer", ¿por qué echar mano de unos más ambiguos que incluyen a cualquier animal (macho/hembra)? 

Lo que se debatía es que a los seres humanos de sexo masculino nunca se les llama "macho" (dejando aparte usos artísticos como "él es que es muy macho" = chulo muy testosterónico), en un documento oficial nunca se ha leído "sexo: macho". En cambio, como hemos visto, sí se utiliza o se ha utilizado incluso burocráticamente "hembra" para designar a la mujer.

Insisto, lolofrau, el problema reside en la poco equilibrada pareja hembra/varón. Sentimental y lingüísticamente.

PD: "¡Ha sido una hembrita!"... exactamente... ¿de qué especie era el padre? 
¿Se dice, si acaso es niño, "¡Ha sido un machito!"? Me parece que sigue siendo un uso anticuado y animalizante, aunque por el contexto se nos cae la baba, nos ponemos sentimentales y no vemos la carga que sin duda tiene el uso de "hembra" incluso en esta situación. En España, declinamos toda responsabilidad y decimos: "¡ha sido niña!" O niño, claro...


----------



## Fernando

Pues no, en España también se utiliza lo de "ha sido hembra". En general, prefiero la oposición hombre/mujer, pero no me parece para nada insultante lo de "hembra". La connotación sexista que "sin duda" (¿?) existe sólo está en la mente del oyente. 

Espero que no te parezca varonista esto que digo.


----------



## Ignarciso

Bueno, a mi más que ofensivo, me parece un uso arcaizante. Aqui en Cádiz, a las personas de 50 años para arriba se les puede escuchar decir "Mari tiene 2 varones y una hembra", y curiosamente, casi siempre se lo he escuchado decir a mujeres.
El problema de esta discusión es que el lenguaje es un medio de estructurar la realidad, y no al revés. Intentaré explicarme: el lenguaje está ahi para referirnos a la realidad, y aunque pueda parecer lo contrario, no es un sistema cientifico y objetivo de estructuración, porque hay palabras (como estamos viendo) que tienen más connotaciones que otras, por las razones que sean, normalmente históricas. Y yo que sé, no soy lingüista, pero no creo que por decir "séñores diputados" en lugar de "señores y señoras diputados y diputadas" vayamos a cambiar nada, lo único que se consigue es alargar el discurso eternamente. Lo que quiero decir con toda esta digresión es que no por evitar ciertas palabras vamos a cambiar ciertas realidades, y no por dejar de usar "hembra" para referirnos a la mujer (que es un uso bastante poco frecuente y que considero que ya casi no se encuentra), vamos a ser menos machistas.
En este sentido viene lo que decia antes, de que la realidad no se estructura en torno al lenguaje, sino al revés, y que pretendiendo que esto sea así, se hace un flaco favor a la riqueza del lenguaje.

Perdón por la extensión de mi post.


----------



## calabaza

Desde luego, con connotación machista y vulgar, pero se usa.
Un par de ejemplos:
_*- Hembra *y señora
que cada hora
cambia de piel,_
_(Joaquín Sabina, Besos con sal)_
 
_- _En el comedor, a donde fue Luis para dejar sus libros, estaba una joven cosiendo, pegada a la ventana para aprovechar la última luz del día, breve como día de Febrero. También *aquella hembra* se parecía algo a las otras dos..
(Benito Pérez Galdós, Miau)
-lo que mayormente sorprendió y cautivó a los amantes fue la forma o modo peregrino con que hubo de encontrar y conocer *a la hembra* que tenía por esposa
(Benito Pérez Galdós, La vuelta al mundo en la Numancia).
 
Suerte.


----------



## tatius

Fernando said:
			
		

> Pues no, en España también se utiliza lo de "ha sido hembra". En general, prefiero la oposición hombre/mujer, pero no me parece para nada insultante lo de "hembra". La connotación sexista que "sin duda" (¿?) existe sólo está en la mente del oyente.



En los hospitales de Madrid, quizá no en toda España, no creo que se oiga "ha sido hembra" al anunciar el sexo del recién nacido a no ser que una gata avispada dé a luz gatitas en la sala de espera.  Sería interesante leer las opiniones de otros españoles de distintas regiones (¿qué es más común "ha sido niña" o "ha sido hembra"?).

Cuando me refería a la carga que tiene la palabra "hembra", no está en mi cabeza, está en el diccionario de la RAE: hacía mención a algo ya expuesto en mi post nº32. Basta mirar las definiciones del diccionario y podrás ver que la carga es evidente: "hembra" hace mención tanto a mujer, como a animal, planta y cosa. "Varón" a hombre con o sin cualidades de respeto, pero siempre ser humano.

Es una bonita costumbre intentar explicar la posición que uno toma en una polémica y no utilizar afirmaciones sin ejemplos ni argumentos. "Así me lo aprendí yo..."


----------



## mramos

Bueno, volviendo a lo de los documentos oficiales, ahora en España en el DNI tienes M-F (mujer-femenino) M-M (mujer-masculino) V-F (varon-femenino) y V-M (varon-masculino). Aquí ya no hay confusión con si la H de hombre o de hembra.


----------



## Jellby

También hay cierta connotación peyorativa cuando una mujer exclama: "¡Hombres!", o un hombre dice: "¡Mujeres!". Como tantas otras cosas, depende del tono y de la intención.

A mí no me parece mal que se diga "ha sido hembra" cuando nace una niña, aunque la verdad es que yo no creo haberlo escuchado. Sí me parece algo zafio que alguien diga: "búscate una hembra para desahogarte", pero no necesariamente más que si dice "mujer" o "señorita", la ofensa está en el tono y en el significado, no en la palabra en sí. Que a veces se use "hembra" con intenciones degradantes, no significa que todos los usos de "hembra" sean censurables. Tal como yo lo veo, es parecido al uso de "negro" para designar a los individuos de raza negra (o "de color" como se diría ahora).


----------



## dassin

Eso de "buscar una señorita para desahogarse", suena como si fuera para contarle las cuitas mientras tomamos un café (me dejó mi novia, etc.). En cambio, "buscar una hembra para desahogarse", caramba, remite casi a la sodomía... ¡Los extremos que permite el idioma!


----------



## Fernando

tatius said:
			
		

> Cuando me refería a la carga que tiene la palabra "hembra", no está en mi cabeza, está en el diccionario de la RAE: hacía mención a algo ya expuesto en mi post nº32. Basta mirar las definiciones del diccionario y podrás ver que la carga es evidente: "hembra" hace mención tanto a mujer, como a animal, planta y cosa. "Varón" a hombre con o sin cualidades de respeto, pero siempre ser humano.



En tu post nº 32 has seleccionado la 3ª acepción de "varón" (la más positiva) por no-sé-muy-bien-qué. Te doy las 6 primeras acepciones de la palabra "macho". La primera es la "normal". La segunda es claramente negativa, la tercera es sospechosa, la cuarta y la quinta sexual y la sexta total, rigurosa y absolutamente negativa. ¿Es esto en lo que piensas cuando dices "macho"? Pues yo me he pasado todo mi bachillerato recibiendo y repartiendo apelativos de "macho" y nunca me había dado cuenta de cuánto me ofendían y que me debían decir "varón: "¿Qué hay, varón? Pues nada, varón, aquí tomando una copa con los colegas".

macho1. 
 (Del lat. mascŭlus). 
 1. m. Animal del sexo masculino. 
 2. m. mulo (ǁ animal). 
 3. m. Planta que fecunda a otra de su especie con el polen de sus estambres. 
 4. m. Parte del corchete que se engancha en la hembra. 
 5. m. En los artefactos, pieza que entra dentro de otra. 
 6. m. Hombre necio. U. t. c. adj.


----------



## tatius

Ignarciso said:
			
		

> Bueno, a mi más que ofensivo, me parece un uso arcaizante.



Totalmente de acuerdo contigo, con todo tu post. Aunque quizá pase a ser arcaico por ser ofensivo o, más probable, para evitar malentendidos ya que "mujer" es un ser humano sin las dudas que puede crear "hembra". En todo caso, es una agradable evolución de la lengua, con la lengua como reflejo de la sociedad.

La lengua, por mucho que insistamos, no podemos cambiarla con propuestas individuales. Lo de "compañeras y compañeros", aunque no llega a exasperarme, me parece una exageración ya que en el plural de "compañeros" incluimos tanto a mujeres como a hombres, altos y bajos, blancos y negros. Sin embargo, no podemos cerrar los ojos al tantas veces vapuleado "machismo del idioma", sin duda reflejo de la realidad sexista que venimos arrastrando años ha, y de la necesidad de cambiar esta lacra surgen este tipo de propuestas. 

Se me ocurre que quizá, en los últimos años, la sociedad cambia a una velocidad mucho mayor, mientras que el idioma lleva un paso más lento. No lo sé, pero de ese desfase nace la voluntad de incidir en el idioma y, aunque pueda resultar un esfuerzo vano, no deja de ser romántico y loable.


----------



## non_global

Dandee said:
			
		

> Creo que las palabras macho y hembra están reservadas para discriminar sexo en el aspecto biológico de los seres humanos. Hombre y mujer para discriminar sexo en el aspecto social.
> Excepcionalmente se utilizan "macho" o "hembra" con la finalidad de exaltar en el individuo varón o mujer ciertos atributos que la cultura propia de cada lugar le asigne relevancia. Hembra, por buena moza o por muy mujer. Macho, por muy valiente o masculino.
> 
> Saludos.
> Dandee.


 
Creo que algunos estudios de género ponen de relieve que el sexo es biológico y el género cultural. En el aspecto del rol social, he visto más bien "masculino" y "femenino".
Sobre "varón" y "varona" es un horrible intento de traducir al castellano un juego de palabras presente en el texto hebreo. El varon אִישׁ (se pronuncia "ish") y la mujer אִשָׁה (que se pronuncia "ishá").


----------



## tatius

Fernando said:
			
		

> En tu post nº 32 has seleccionado la 3ª acepción de "varón" (la más positiva) por no-sé-muy-bien-qué. Te doy las 6 primeras acepciones de la palabra "macho". La primera es la "normal". La segunda es claramente negativa, la tercera es sospechosa, la cuarta y la quinta sexual y la sexta total, rigurosa y absolutamente negativa.




Se me había escapado tu respuesta... Me parece que estás miccionando fuera del tiesto.  

Estoy divagando sobre la pareja de palabras "varón/hembra" que se utilizaba antes en la burocracia para explicitar el sexo de una persona, y el sexismo que rezuma. No hablo de cada una de las palabras por separado, sino de lo que implica ese dueto. Por eso las pongo en paralelo y las comparo, no las he elegido yo arbitrariamente.

No dudo que "macho" tenga doscientas acepciones y que algunas puedan parecer peyorativas. También le pasa a la palabra "zorra". No dudo que "hembra" pueda utilizarse sin ánimos de ofender ("¡Ava Gardner, qué hembra!" decían Les Luthiers en un desternillante sketch), como nos pasa a todos con los ejemplos de "macho" que has dado.

Pero lo que nunca se ha visto en un documento oficial es "Sexo: macho/mujer".

¿Me explico?


----------



## Jorgeap

A veces se usan expersiones del tipo:

"Tengo tres hijos: un varón y dos hembras", al menos por aquí por Andalucía. 
A nadie le dá por pensar que podrían ser animales y mucho menos si los hijos estuvieran presentes, se sentirían ofendidos (sobre todo en el caso de ellas).

Yo creo que el sentido siempre dependerá de la pretensión del hablante.

Salu2


----------



## Jorgeap

Lo siento, no leí a Ignarciso. Coincido con él. 
Quizá como yo, esté acostumbrado a oir lo de varón y hembra por aquí por el sur.


----------



## BETOREYES

Hola.
Creo que desde el punto de vista linguístico y científico el tema está claro.
Una mujer, una yegua y una vaca son hembras.

El problema es mas bien cultural, y radica en el hábito de dirigirnos a los demás y a nosotros mismos de manera peyorativa e insultante utilizando palabras relativas a los animales no humanos.

Unos ejemplos: "Mucho animal!", "Me quebré una pata", "Que hembrota", "Que lindas Tetas tienes".

Creo, mas bien,  que el uso de estas frases y palabras de manera peyorativa es discriminatorio con los animales no humanos.

DESPERTEMOS! No somos los reyes de la _"creación"_. Tan solo somos otra especie.


----------

